# Just ordered (this subforum is dangerous)



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Pulled the trigger today.

Doxa had fascinated me since I started the Dirk Pitt series in the early 90's. A decade later I had one or two opportunities to pick up a vintage 300 but a new job, new mortgage and kid #1 took priority.

Twenty years later, the 300 and the Doxa history (real and fictional) keep grabbing my attention.

Over the last month, I have been haunting this Doxa forum and really jiving on the subculture here. Ya'll are a great group and it's been a treat to learn about the brand.

What did I order, you ask?

Well, since I really couldn't decide, I bought a 300 Professional and a 300T Aquamarine.

The count down to arrival officially begins now.

[NOTE: My review begins on post #34]


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats man! Can’t wait to see some pictures and hear about your own DOXA adventures!
As F. Cousteau would say, bubbles up 🤙


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea that’s the way...giddy up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Love the way you resolved your difficulty in choosing, congratulations!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

The Dirk Pitt I’m now a badass excuse…


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

The aqua is my choice - well done.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

As much as I hate it, the wait for a watch to be delivered, I fear, is what I live for !

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats! That is fantastic...I like your style ordering them two at a time. I wish I had added the 300 Searambler that is being delivered tomorrow to my original Sharkhunter order last week...I could have saved $50 on the combined shipping! And I agree...this forum is dangerous


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Congrats man! Can't wait to see some pictures and hear about your own DOXA adventures!
> As F. Cousteau would say, bubbles up ?


Thanks! Pictures and initial thoughts and comparisons are definitely forthcoming.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

achilles said:


> Yea that's the way...giddy up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mattcantwin said:


> Love the way you resolved your difficulty in choosing, congratulations!





SaddleSC said:


> Congrats! That is fantastic...I like your style ordering them two at a time. I wish I had added the 300 Searambler that is being delivered tomorrow to my original Sharkhunter order last week...I could have saved $50 on the combined shipping! And I agree...this forum is dangerous


Thank you!

I've only bought two of the same brand once before, Farer Chronos, also because I couldn't decide. It worked out with the chronos and I expect to like each equally. I hear the 300 and 300T wear quite different.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Rojote said:


> The Dirk Pitt I'm now a badass excuse&#8230;


Indeed. Dirk Pitt and the very real Clive Cussler and Jacques Cousteau are are all worth the admiration. I love that they are connected to this brand similarly to how I like my Omega Moonwatch's story.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Piter De Vries said:


> The aqua is my choice - well done.


Aqua and the yellow Divingstar were the two vying for my money with the 300T. Aqua won out as I'm a fan of blue dials and it seemed to be a nice complement to the 300 Pro. I also ordered the Aqua strap for the 300T. Great summer combo.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Wrighthm27 said:


> As much as I hate it, the wait for a watch to be delivered, I fear, is what I live for !
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Sweet anticipation!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sc0ttg said:


> Well, since I really couldn't decide, I bought a 300 Professional and a 300T Aquamarine.


Congratulations, welcome to the rabbit hole. I owned 16 at one point, phew


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't be surprised when initially the 300T feels like the more substantial and "higher-end" watch due to the weight, the bracelet, and the clasp; but then you will start to appreciate the nuance, simplicity and perfection of the 300 and it just might become your favorite. 

I am absolutely loving the 300...the comfort, the lighter weight, the simple "tin can" clasp, the domed crystal. On paper, it is certainly the lesser of the two watches for $500 more, but in the hand and on the wrist, it is brilliant and has a unique charm that will amaze you!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Don't be surprised when initially the 300T feels like the more substantial and "higher-end" watch due to the weight, the bracelet, and the clasp; but then you will start to appreciate the nuance, simplicity and perfection of the 300 and it will quickly become your favorite
> 
> I am so in love with the 300...the comfort, the lighter weight, the simple "tin can" clasp, the domed crystal. On paper, it is certainly the lesser of the two watches for $500 more, but in the hand and on the wrist, it is brilliant and has a unique charm that will amaze you!


Well put! The 300 almost requires a leap of faith, especially due to the small dial. Several years ago went through the same debate; decided on a 1200T. Then another 1200 ... Could not get past the 300's small dial.

Sometimes you just have to see one live to get it out your system ... so a 300 arrived yesterday.

The 1200T (now 300T) is a great watch. And one of mine performs well within COSC specs. My favorite diver and "fun" watch.

But the 300 just "sits down" on the wrist the way a 1200 can't. The box crystal "distortion", and the way it "disappears" on top of the watch, adds such a unique vibe. In that sense, it almost does not count against the 13.4mm height. The green lume is says "diver", and brighter (even with less of it on the smaller markers and hands).


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Don't be surprised when initially the 300T feels like the more substantial and "higher-end" watch due to the weight, the bracelet, and the clasp; but then you will start to appreciate the nuance, simplicity and perfection of the 300 and it just might become your favorite.
> 
> I am absolutely loving the 300...the comfort, the lighter weight, the simple "tin can" clasp, the domed crystal. On paper, it is certainly the lesser of the two watches for $500 more, but in the hand and on the wrist, it is brilliant and has a unique charm that will amaze you!


100%


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Congratulations, welcome to the rabbit hole. I owned 16 at one point, phew


WOW! How many of those 16 are keepers?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sc0ttg said:


> WOW! How many of those 16 are keepers?


They were all keepers for a long time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Don't be surprised when initially the 300T feels like the more substantial and "higher-end" watch due to the weight, the bracelet, and the clasp; but then you will start to appreciate the nuance, simplicity and perfection of the 300 and it just might become your favorite.
> 
> I am absolutely loving the 300...the comfort, the lighter weight, the simple "tin can" clasp, the domed crystal. On paper, it is certainly the lesser of the two watches for $500 more, but in the hand and on the wrist, it is brilliant and has a unique charm that will amaze you!





nepatriot said:


> Well put! The 300 almost requires a leap of faith, especially due to the small dial. Several years ago went through the same debate; decided on a 1200T. Then another 1200 ... Could not get past the 300's small dial.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to see one live to get it out your system ... so a 300 arrived yesterday.
> 
> ...


I love the distortion in a good domed crystal and that look is one of the reasons for the 300 I'm getting. And, why I paired the iconic orange dial with the 300 instead of the 300T, which I'm anticipating also looks great with the Aqua and the flat crystal.

My Seiko SLA037 has a domed crystal, although it's a box so I look forward to seeing how they compare.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Well...I received the Searambler yesterday and then my brain compelled me to complete my "vintage set" with the original three colors so I just ordered the Professional for delivery tomorrow. The 300 is the most comfortable watch on a bracelet that I have ever owned and I have a pretty extensive Rolex and Omega collection. The Doxa Sub 300 is just a very special watch. I will post pics and reviews this weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations, you can’t beat a Doxa, or two.

Love my 300t, and the 1200t before that.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Well...I received the Searambler yesterday and then my brain compelled me to complete my "vintage set" with the original three colors so I just ordered the Professional for delivery tomorrow. The 300 is the most comfortable watch on a bracelet that I have ever owned and I have a pretty extensive Rolex and Omega collection. The Doxa Sub 300 is just a very special watch. I will post pics and reviews this weekend!


"Great minds...", as they say!

Ordered a 300 Searambler yesterday, after getting a 300 Shark Tuesday. Searambler on rubber; Shark o BOR. Keep saying "must not do Orange" over and over again...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> I love the distortion in a good domed crystal and that look is one of the reasons for the 300 I'm getting. And, why I paired the iconic orange dial with the 300 instead of the 300T, which I'm anticipating also looks great with the Aqua and the flat crystal.
> 
> My Seiko SLA037 has a domed crystal, although it's a box so I look forward to seeing how they compare.


Now THAT's a "Holy Trinity" of re-issues of vintage divers! Faithful re-issues, by the manufacturer (or brand owner) of a 300, a Conquistador, and a 62MAS. When I look at prices for the SLA037 I'm blown away. That has got to be one of the best reissues; stunning watch. I hesitated on that one; could have got one at $3,200 USD, but blinked. Could not get past the small dials on the 300 a few years ago, but making up for that this week!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

nepatriot said:


> Now THAT's a "Holy Trinity" of re-issues of vintage divers! Faithful re-issues, by the manufacturer (or brand owner) of a 300, a Conquistador, and a 62MAS. When I look at prices for the SLA037 I'm blown away. That has got to be one of the best reissues; stunning watch. I hesitated on that one; could have got one at $3,200 USD, but blinked. Could not get past the small dials on the 300 a few years ago, but making up for that this week!


I truly love the original 62MAS and the SLA037 scratches that itch. More than itch as it's an heirloom IMO. I plan to use it, beat it up, scratch it and then pass it along. The problem is I only have girls. It'll make some nephew or son-in-law happy though.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Now that looks to pretty to mess up! Good luck passing that along! 

FWIW, my daughter and son, in their 20's now, neither of who are into watches, have each let me know a particular one they hope I leave to them, because of the memories. Both are "well loved" Seiko's I wore on summer beach vacations and trips when they younger.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

It is pretty but it’s just asking to be worn all the time. I guess I’ll just have to see how Seiko’s at this level hold up.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> "Great minds...", as they say!
> 
> Ordered a 300 Searambler yesterday, after getting a 300 Shark Tuesday. Searambler on rubber; Shark o BOR. Keep saying "must not do Orange" over and over again...


Thanks! I agree with you...I love the Sharkhunter on BOR, but for some reason, the Searambler looks better on an Erika's MN strap or rubber. I think the dial is the star of the show and the flash from the BOR competes for attention with the silver dial. I held out as long as I could on the Professional primarily because I couldn't decide between it and the Divingstar. At the end of the day, I prefer the vintage vibe of the 300 and feel like the Divingstar looks better in the 300T so classic Doxa orange won the day...I will post pics when the new addition arrives tomorrow!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> It is pretty but it's just asking to be worn all the time. I guess I'll just have to see how Seiko's at this level hold up.


Hey...are your Doxa(s) still scheduled to be delivered this weekend? I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the 300 and the 300T. I will post some pics of my 300 Pro when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Hey...are your Doxa(s) still scheduled to be delivered this weekend? I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the 300 and the 300T. I will post some pics of my 300 Pro when it arrives tomorrow.


Yes sir! Initially scheduled for Saturday and just received the notice they hope to deliver tomorrow ? which is nice except that I'M TRAVELING! ?

So, assuming my college student remembers to unplug enough to hear the doorbell and sign, I can expect to see them live on Saturday afternoon when I fly back in.

You get the Pro tomorrow? Nice. How's your new Searambler?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Yes sir! Initially scheduled for Saturday and just received the notice they hope to deliver tomorrow ? which is nice except that I'M TRAVELING! ?
> 
> So, assuming my college student remembers to unplug enough to hear the doorbell and sign, I can expect to see them live on Saturday afternoon when I fly back in.
> 
> You get the Pro tomorrow? Nice. How's your new Searambler?


Nice! I am so excited for you! I look forward to hearing your thoughts and seeing some pics. The Searambler is really unique...a stunning dial. The sunburst really sparkles and In the shadows it takes on a "pearl white" appearance. I think it will look great on a strap...I will put my Sharkhunter back on the BOR bracelet and move that Erika MN to the Searambler this weekend. I am excited to compare it to the Professional when she arrives tomorrow. I definitely plan to keep that one on the BOR. Then I am setting my sights on the Divingstar 300T. With my wrist size at 6.75" the 300 fits perfectly, but the T will look great on a strap. Keep us posted on your new arrivals and I will do the same!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Got 'em in today! ??

I took a couple of pictures after winding and setting the date and time and I'm very much looking forward to sizing these tomorrow. Sneak preview...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Right on!

Congrats 

I really look forward to hearing and seeing pics of the 300T Aqua. Including how it does on rubber.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

My review of the 300 Professional and 300T Aqumarine.

I'll start this review of my two new Doxa's with just a little housekeeping...

About me:

My name is Scott and I have a watch problem  I tend towards chronographs and divers with a mix of classic black and colors. I love swapping out straps as it makes the watch totally look, and in some cases wear, differently. I bought the color matched rubber strap for the Aquamarine. I suspect that combo will be the perfect beach and boating watch.

My wrist size is 18.5cm to 19cm (7 1/4" - 7 1/2") for your reference. I wear watches above the wrist bone and I'm a lefty, which means I wear my watch on the right wrist. For this review, you'll sometimes see one of the watches on the left just for comparison.

These are my first Doxa's.










Just sized both bracelets this morning and have been wearing both today. For the 300 Pro I removed 2 links on one side and 1 on the other. For the 300T Aqua, I removed 2 and 2. Regarding removal, the screws on the 300T were a bear, and I've got a decent set of screwdrivers! I tried heat, which didn't work, and then WD-4o for a few minutes of soaking along with a tap of the hammer and that did the trick. Glad I didn't strip any screws.

I want to wear each over the next few days to gather my thoughts, but my initial comments are:

The weight difference is quite noticeable with the 300T being the heavy weight.
The lume on the 300T Aqua is much brighter.
I give the 300T bracelet kudos for its glide lock extension. It's nice to be able to adjust easily on the fly throughout the day ad my wrist swells and contracts. But, I might have the 300Pro too tight and will look at adjusting its micro adjustments or removing a link or both.
Both are going into my summer collection (more on that).
Here's few pictures I took today.






















































to be continued ...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats!  Looking forwards to more thoughts and images. The 300 seems to wear much, much "closer to the wrist" (if that makes sense) than the 300T.

If you could provide a side profile image were the 300 and the 300T was on the same leveled surface (no bracelet under the watch, since the 300T bracelet is thicker), that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Congrats!  Looking forwards to more thoughts and images. The 300 seems to wear much, much "closer to the wrist" (if that makes sense) than the 300T.
> 
> If you could provide a side profile image were the 300 and the 300T was on the same leveled surface (no bracelet under the watch, since the 300T bracelet is thicker), that would be highly appreciated.


Yeah if you file down the bottom watch side corner of the rice beads that go into the endlink you can make it sit a bit lower. It allows them to angle down a bit further. One of the first things I did to mine when it arrived. As other have mentioned it can also just give that extra 1mm of extension to make the strap fit just right on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

daglesj said:


> Yeah if you file down the bottom watch side corner of the rice beads that go into the endlink you can make it sit a bit lower. It allows them to angle down a bit further. One of the first things I did to mine when it arrived. As other have mentioned it can also just give that extra 1mm of extension to make the strap fit just right on a 6.5" wrist.


Not following that. I know the 300T bracelet does not completely "curve under" the watch case, like the version on the 1200T. But the 300 bracelet DOES curve mostly under. But I don't see how that lifts the watch up off the wrist.

The 1200T (now called the 300T) case back has a much deeper, roughly 4mm, "bowl" than the 300 (roughly 2.2mm). It's hard to measure without actually taking both case backs off. I have made a few attempts to get an idea of this, and have come up with numbers below.

Bottom line, the case back of the 1200T(300T) lifts the watch 4mm off the wrist, or roughly 1.8mm, maybe closer to 2.0mm, more than the 300.

That well-rounded 4mm bowl on the 1200\300T can, I believe, allow the watch head to "roll", or "pivot" around a bit, certainly more than the 300. The 1200\300T is a much heavier watch vs the 300, so there is more torque involved when moving our arms around.

In addition, on the underside of the 300's case, outer edge curves down and outward from the back of the case, where the casebook screws in. The 1200\300T does a little, but much less so, than the 300. On my wrist, that allows the side of the case "lip", that outer edge of the "flying saucer shaped"case, to rest on my wrist, crown side and back side, for almost the entire length of the case. That provides great stability.

"In the field" (or on the arm in actual use), on my wrist, my 1200 can "roll" or pivot to the back and front when I point my arm up or down. I can slide a finger tip under the crown side, especially in cool dry conditions. The 300 does not pivot, and I can not slip a finger tip at all under the front side (crown).

Of course your mileage may vary, as wrists come in all kinds of shapes. This does not make one watch better than the other. It just means both will "wear" differently due their case design and weight. I really like my 1200T, and it is s very comfortable watch, especially considering its height and weight. For my wrist, the 300 may be a better fit. But I like the heft of the 1200!

Case back:
1200T (300T) 4.0mm
300 2.2mm
Difference 1.8mm

Case (w/out case back and bezel):
1200T (300T) 6.8mm
300 5.4mm
Difference 1.4mm

Total case and case back:
1200T (300T) 10.8mm
300 7.6mm
Difference 3.2mm

The bracelet or strap thickness is a non-factor: it is not under the case (unless the strap is a NATO or ZULU style).
FWIW:
1200 bracelet: 4.0mm thick
300 3.7mm
Difference 0.3mm

The bezel on both seem to be the same thickness: about 3.5mm.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> My review of the 300 Professional and 300T Aqumarine.
> 
> I'll start this review of my two new Doxa's with just a little housekeeping...
> 
> ...


I love the pics so far. That Aquamarine is calling my name...the 300T is the only thing missing in my little "collection" of Doxa. In the future, try using one of these refillable butane jet torches. It has totally transformed my workbench. Just 3-4 seconds of concentrated heat on the side of the link opposite the screw threads and the screws unscrew like they are sitting in warm butter. It is really quite amazing! I found it after I trashed a couple screws on my 214270 Explorer that felt like they were welded in.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@nepatriot Yep, you understand what I was looking for. Sorry, @daglesj but I was not talking about the end links.

On @nepatriot's image above, the 1000T is sitting on top of the bracelet - which adds to the total height in the comparison photo. Hence, a photo of a 300T vs. a 300 without bracelet and put on a leveled surface, would be appreciated so we can all see the difference in height - and how it pans out w.r.t. box crystal, case back, etc. Numbers are one thing - but seeing it in 1 photo is more elaborate.

---

@Sc0ttg - Looking forward to more images of the two.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> @nepatriot Yep, you understand what I was looking for. Sorry, @daglesj but I was not talking about the end links.
> 
> On @nepatriot's image above, the 1000T is sitting on top of the bracelet - which adds to the total height in the comparison photo. Hence, a photo of a 300T vs. a 300 without bracelet and put on a leveled surface, would be appreciated so we can all see the difference in height - and how it pans out w.r.t. box crystal, case back, etc. Numbers are one thing - but seeing it in 1 photo is more elaborate.
> 
> ...


Yes ... it adds 0.3MM. I'm a numbers person, but yes a picture can tell a thousand words, as the old saying goes.

The key is the deep case back as to how the 1200\300T "sits" vs the 300, combined with the much more pronounced rounded shape of the "bowl".

This has interested me for as while, as the 2 watches share the same case size (45mm ... Doxa says the 300 is 45.5 I think, but my calipers say 45.1).

If your wrist is wide, above the wrist bone, and flat, it may be a moot point.

1200T (same as 300T)










300:









On the wrist: how both watches "sit:"

300, then 1200T\300: Flat

















300, then 1200T\300T, vertical (the "pivot" effect)


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations, that 300 Pro looks sweet! 

I've been considering the Searambler for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger. For me the purchase didn't go smoothly. Added the watch into cart, proceeded to checkout, made the payment, was directed to my bank's site to confirm, payment was cleared on my end, I was redirected back to Doxa site, order was processed and then: PAYMENT DECLINED. Tried again with same results, and got an e-mail for both of the attempts with following advice:

_*Your payment couldn't be processed *_
*You added items to your shopping cart but the payment couldn't be processed. You haven't been charged. You can still return to your cart to complete your purchase. If you have any questions, reply to this email or contact us at *_*[email protected]*_

Since my payment didn't go through, I replied the message to given address for advice how to complete my transaction. Now 10 days have passed and nobody has bothered to answer me. I guess @Doxa Watches Official doesn't need my money. ?



Sc0ttg said:


> Got 'em in today! ??
> 
> View attachment 15897994


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantasio said:


> Congratulations, that 300 Pro looks sweet!
> 
> I've been considering the Searambler for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger. For me the purchase didn't go smoothly. Added the watch into cart, proceeded to checkout, made the payment, was directed to my bank's site to confirm, payment was cleared on my end, I was redirected back to Doxa site, order was processed and then: PAYMENT DECLINED. Tried again with same results, and got an e-mail for both of the attempts with following advice:
> 
> ...


Try texting customer service at 520-369-2872. I have always received a reply within 24 hours and often the same day. I have ordered (3) watches through the site in the last month and every single one was shipped same day with no issues. Anecdotal, I know, but don't give up yet!

I just noticed you are in the EU? That may be the difference...keep us posted in any event...good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ScottG

Congrats. They look great.

The colour of the aquamarine in your pics looks great. I imagine it's a tough colour to capture accurately. I've seen a pretty wide range of colour from The very saturated look on Doxas website to much paler owner pics.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the colour and how it presents in different lights if you have the time and inclination. 

Cheers


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, EU location indeed. I would assume Doxa has received info on my incomplete transactions, since a reply was generated and sent to me. In addition I've sent a question to the address they adviced. I would expect this to trigger some reaction in their sales or customer service, but so far looks like it isn't so.

So I decided to try also this channel, since Doxa is an official sponsor of the forum, and sometimes active around these parts. I'll let you know if anything comes out of this, and whether I manage to buy a Sub 300 or not. Not a thrilling customer experience so far.



SaddleSC said:


> I just noticed you are in the EU? That may be the difference...keep us posted in any event...good luck!


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> ScottG
> 
> Congrats. They look great.
> 
> ...


This exactly! I cannot wait to hear OPs thoughts on the color of the Aquamarine. I have seen pics that look like a beautiful, saturated turquoise and other pics that make it look like a very light, powdery, sky blue. I wonder if the 300T and 300 use slightly different shades or the box crystal on the 300 changes the color perception a bit?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I love the pics so far. That Aquamarine is calling my name...the 300T is the only thing missing in my little "collection" of Doxa. In the future, try using one of these refillable butane jet torches. It has totally transformed my workbench. Just 3-4 seconds of concentrated heat on the side of the link opposite the screw threads and the screws unscrew like they are sitting in warm butter. It is really quite amazing! I found it after I trashed a couple screws on my 214270 Explorer that felt like they were welded in.


Thanks for the recommendation on the butane torch. Much less of a mess than WD-40.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on the butane torch. Much less of a mess than WD-40.


Absolutely...lots of companies make them and sell them on Amazon. Just make sure it has at least two separate jets. It has made quick work of things that used to be a real nightmare to adjust. How is that Aquamarine treating you?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

In response to questions about the Aquamarine, I can only add my biased view that it is gorgeous, and it does change slightly depending on the light. I think it looks best in bright sunshine. Not seen a 300 in person, however here's my T:


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm a bit delayed with the 2nd review post (working to afford watches. Haha). Actually, we're buying a vacation home and my time is taken up with realtor, bankers, inspections, and the list goes on.

In the meantime, I've worn both the 300 pro and the 300T aqua. I wore the 300T at work today and loving it for that fun and casual look. Of course, nobody in the office commented on it (bunch of cretins  I find it very comfortable and unobtrusive and I'm digging the teal dial.

Steering wheel shot


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope to catch up soon on some of the requests made here.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I was contacted by Doxa the next day after my post, good to see they follow this forum at least when prompted.  Looks like my reply to their automated e-mail was somehow never found, although my order details were discovered later from their database.

So now I'm trying my Sub 300 Searambler order through different channel, let's see what happens.



Fantasio said:


> So I decided to try also this channel, since Doxa is an official sponsor of the forum, and sometimes active around these parts. I'll let you know if anything comes out of this, and whether I manage to buy a Sub 300 or not. Not a thrilling customer experience so far.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

*Review Part 2*

Great news: my wife likes the Aqua!

Bracelets:
I've been wearing both watches and I'm still undecided which bracelet (300T or 300) I prefer. The 300T offers the variable adjustment through their glide lock, which I like as my wrist seems to vary by 1/4" depending on time of day, what I'm doing and the temperature. I also prefer my bracelets and bands to wear snug to the wrist.

The 300 has been a bit of a challenge so far in sizing. I'm still alternating on the micro-adjust holes and may need to take out one more link and see how that wears.

Sorry for the messy work area and smudges/dust on the watches in the pictures below. I forgot to wipe them down.

You can see the difference in taper with the two bracelets...










Beginning to change the 300T bracelet with the color-matched band. I love this spring bar tool for this job...









It's a glorified tweezers and works well









you can see the straps are the same length as they come from the factory









But because of the fit, another hand is needed. In this case, it's a silicone watch band holder...









The project is half done and I needed to leave so I'll wrap it up tonight. But you can see the watch with band is not going to sit flat...









the Fit is pretty good between the lugs...


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

There was a request to show differences in height of the watches. 300 on top










300T on left and 300 on right. This also shows the difference with a flat vs domed dial; the 300 being domed, of course...


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Eye-candy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep it coming!

Looking forward to seeing the rubber all set up


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just need to add that 300T Aqua to "complete" my little collection. I LOVE all the pics...keep em coming, and I would love to see some pics of it on the rubber strap as well! Enjoy!

It sounds like you have been getting more wrist time with the 300T...are you leaning in that direction as it being your preference?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> It sounds like you have been getting more wrist time with the 300T...are you leaning in that direction as it being your preference?


I think the 300 bracelet has either been too tight or too loose so, from the perspective of fit, the 300T is ahead. Plus my wife likes the color lol. But, except for my challenge with getting the 300 bracelet sized correctly, I would say they are tied.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I just need to add that 300T Aqua to "complete" my little collection


You know you want it. Aqua might just be the perfect color for a summer watch. OTOH Divingstar is also a great summer color.

That's what I'm finding with Doxa, they do their colors - all of them - so well.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> You know you want it. Aqua might just be the perfect color for a summer watch. OTOH Divingstar is also a great summer color.
> 
> That's what I'm finding with Doxa, they do their colors - all of them - so well.


I agree...they are all perfection! I just need to figure out a way to get the Searambler and Professional off the wrist to make some room for the Aquamarine. I am obsessed with these watches. So comfortable and very unique. I will probably just need to flip a coin between Divingstar and Aqua! How do you like the silicone strap on the 300T?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> How do you like the silicone strap on the 300T?


Love the color, but now need to cut it and install the bracelet, which I don't know if I'm up to tonight. Long day.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> You know you want it. Aqua might just be the perfect color for a summer watch. OTOH Divingstar is also a great summer color.
> 
> That's what I'm finding with Doxa, they do their colors - all of them - so well.


Well...I guess I own FOUR Doxas now. I just placed my order for overnight delivery of the 300T...haha. I don't think it will be hard for you to guess what color I chose thanks to your pics!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Well...I guess I own FOUR Doxas now. I just placed my order for overnight delivery of the 300T...haha. I don't think it will be hard for you to guess what color I chose thanks to your pics!


I just finished reading in the show your Doxa thread that you bought a fourth and I was thinking it would be aqua


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Several posts back and forth explaining to Doxa how my payments are declined by their web shop. Nobody knows why my payments are declined, or where my mails to their address have gone.

Their only solution is to send me an invoice link to same web shop, in the cart a wrong watch. Invoice "Sub 300 COSC"contains Sub 300T. 

After my feedback I get another link, this time finally with the right watch.

Try to make purchase one more time, my bank accepts, Doxa declines the payment. Same issue as the first and second time.

This is ridiculous, I'm done. Maybe better make a WTB post.

P.S. Sorry for venting, not trying to hijack the thread.



Fantasio said:


> I was contacted by Doxa the next day after my post, good to see they follow this forum at least when prompted.  Looks like my reply to their automated e-mail was somehow never found, although my order details were discovered later from their database.
> 
> So now I'm trying my Sub 300 Searambler order through different channel, let's see what happens.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Fantasio said:


> Several posts back and forth explaining to Doxa how my payments are declined by their web shop. Nobody knows why my payments are declined, or where my mails to their address have gone.
> 
> Their only solution is to send me an invoice link to same web shop, in the cart a wrong watch. Invoice "Sub 300 COSC"contains Sub 300T.
> 
> ...


I feel for ya. But I think your best bet might be to start a new thread if you are looking for people to respond. Good luck with everything.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Fantasio said:


> Several posts back and forth explaining to Doxa how my payments are declined by their web shop. Nobody knows why my payments are declined, or where my mails to their address have gone.
> 
> Their only solution is to send me an invoice link to same web shop, in the cart a wrong watch. Invoice "Sub 300 COSC"contains Sub 300T.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I had a very similar experience when I bought my first DOXA years ago. It's frustrating, but don't let it discourage you. The watch is worth it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> I just finished reading in the show your Doxa thread that you bought a fourth and I was thinking it would be aqua


Any more pics to share? How is the silicone strap? Mine is "Out for Delivery" but the wait is killing me! haha


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Not following that. I know the 300T bracelet does not completely "curve under" the watch case, like the version on the 1200T. But the 300 bracelet DOES curve mostly under. But I don't see how that lifts the watch up off the wrist.
> 
> The 1200T (now called the 300T) case back has a much deeper, roughly 4mm, "bowl" than the 300 (roughly 2.2mm). It's hard to measure without actually taking both case backs off. I have made a few attempts to get an idea of this, and have come up with numbers below.
> 
> ...


@nepatriot ; thats a good comparison but not sure which is which on your side profile picture. Can u please label what watch is the one on the left and right?

Thanks! Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy (Dec 20, 2019)

Would enjoy hearing your opinion on the rubber strap, especially the clasp on it. My concern is I think, for adjustability, I'd prefer a normal tang buckle.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

babbsky said:


> @nepatriot ; thats a good comparison but not sure which is which on your side profile picture. Can u please label what watch is the one on the left and right?
> 
> Thanks! Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giuseppe, the one on the left is the 300. Note the box crystal, which is not found in the 1200 (or 300T). Also orange paint in the Jenny fish on the crown of the 300; the same fish is on the 1200's crown, but without the paint. The last thing to note of course if the height of the 1200, driven by the much deeper case back, then the thicker case and bezel.

If the 1200 were a new 300T, the profile looks like a 1200, but the 300T has a flat crystal, and would have a painted fish on the crown.

If the 300T has the new Doxa bracelet on, the end links would not be able to fold under the case, as you can see on the 1200. The beads in the end links on the new 300T case are fused, i.e. not hinged, as with the 1200. The end links on the new 300 are unchanged from the LE's, and just as with the 1200, can fold under the case.

This is something to consider, and the fused end links can effectively extend the length of the case when it comes to how the watch fits, especially on a wrist with a flat area across the top that is greater =\>45mm.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Any more pics to share? How is the silicone strap? Mine is "Out for Delivery" but the wait is killing me! haha


Yes Sir! It took me longer than I thought to size the band (more on that process later), but here's a pic!

My first thoughts are very very comfortable!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Bobthekelpy said:


> Would enjoy hearing your opinion on the rubber strap, especially the clasp on it. My concern is I think, for adjustability, I'd prefer a normal tang buckle.


The clasp is 95% the same as the clasp on the beads of rice bracelet for the 300T. You can see in this picture the one difference on the connector on the left side of the picture.

The clasp for the band is on top.









So it's a fairly stout clasp with a ratcheting glide lock type adjustment.

For me, the 300T clasp on either beads of rice or the band are comfortable.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Yes Sir! It took me longer than I thought to size the band (more on that process later), but here's a pic!
> 
> My first thoughts are very very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 15909847


That strap looks great! Any wrist time for that 300 Pro yet? The 300 is just so darn comfortable that I often forget I have it on; you definitely feel the extra heft and case height on the 300T...BOR is super comfortable on both so I love owning both for sure.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

What we need now is that someone test the 300 rubber strap onto the 300T watch case...


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> That strap looks great! Any wrist time for that 300 Pro yet? The 300 is just so darn comfortable that I often forget I have it on; you definitely feel the extra heft and case height on the 300T...BOR is super comfortable on both so I love owning both for sure.


I have and it is comfortable. I wore it quite a bit this week. For me, I love looking down and getting that slight distortion from the domed crystal. But I have a thing for domes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sc0ttg said:


> Yes Sir! It took me longer than I thought to size the band (more on that process later), but here's a pic!
> 
> My first thoughts are very very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 15909847


Looks great!

Seems it's a good color match to the dial. 

I do like the look of the integrated rubber strap a lot.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

*Review part #3 Cutting and fitting the color-matched Doxa 300T rubber strap*

I had ordered the rubber strap, which comes with a clasp, when I ordered the 300T aqua and 300 pro. Interestingly, the two watches shipped from NY while the strap shipped from Boca Raton, Fl. (There's a separate thread on the forum by nepatriot on that Does Doxa ship watches from New York?)

The Aqua strap is meant for those fun sweltering summer beach days I'm so looking forward to this year ?

The whole process soup to nuts took me an hour, which I'm sure is 4 times as long as it would have taken anyone here who is mechanically inclined. But, since I'm not so inclined (and I know it through hard lessons), I measured several ways and cut conservatively the first time.

The strap comes very long. I think this could easily fit Andre The Giant. As you can see below, it comes with 12 lug holes spaced out about 5.2mm between holes.









The manual, as anyone with a Doxa knows, has a recommended procedure for measuring where to cut. It turns out that it's a fairly accurate technique but I didn't trust it so measured another way.


















Even then, my first cut was 5 holes from where I'd thought I'd end at. So, basically I whittled my way down, reattaching the clasp and testing, till I got to a comfortable fit, which was to leave 3 holes on the top strap and 2 on the bottom to fit my 7.3" wrist. That's a far cry from it's 12 hole maximum. I think a narrow wrist might find it challenging to fit.









Only one problem (very small). The only issue I experience is a challenge getting the watch over my big hands, which is a challenge many other straps and bracelets with this type of clasp give me. Basically, I find it to be a tight fit where my thumb attaches to the hand. It really only passes over if I pass the middle of the clasp over the thumb.


















Bottom line: I very much like the color-matched strap. A few observations:

The color is a very good match to the dial, which is not always the case with OEM straps. I'm not a manufacturing professional, so this is just a guess, but I think someone at Doxa worked diligently to find a factory who could produce this exact share of turquoise.
It's a thick strap at 4mm rivaling some of my Seiko rubber diver straps. The typical tropic straps that I own are between 3mm and 3.3mm. The rubber used is dense and harder than other rubber straps I own. It's FKM rubber so should also be quite heat, oil and chemical resistant and should last a long time.
The strap is comfortable. I had read some concerning reviews that the fitted strap was uncomfortable but it's been great on me.
Doxa made a great choice with a fitted strap. As you can see in the pictures below, the fit to the case is tight and I think looks very nice.
And a few more pictures.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> *Review part #3 Cutting and fitting the color-matched Doxa 300T rubber strap*
> 
> I had ordered the rubber strap, which comes with a clasp, when I ordered the 300T aqua and 300 pro. Interestingly, the two watches shipped from NY while the strap shipped from Boca Raton, Fl. (There's a separate thread on the forum by nepatriot on that Does Doxa ship watches from New York?)
> 
> ...


Great review and awesome pics! You really captured the subtle sparkle of the dial texture in direct sun. I really like that silicone strap. You also mentioned something that I was thinking about this morning as I was contemplating the 300T and drafting my review...

The design of the clasp, even on the included BOR bracelet, makes this watch one of the tightest to slip over my hand of any watch I own. When compared to my Submariner or Seamaster (or even the 300), the "wings" of the clasp are slightly shorter and I find myself oftentimes releasing the ratcheting extension to allow it to slip over my hand easier and then snapping it to the desired fit once it is on the wrist.

I think the shorter clasp makes the watch more comfortable on the wrist, but the tradeoff is definitely that it is a bit more finicky fitting over the widest part of your hand when putting the watch on.

Keep the pics coming and I will do the same


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the rubber strap info!

Looks great. 

If you are going Turquoise, might as well lean in hard!

I am super curious what the black fitted strap would look like on the Aqua too.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> The design of the clasp, even on the included BOR bracelet, makes this watch one of the tightest to slip over my hand of any watch I own.


That's a good observation SaddleSC. And I'm glad I'm not the only one. I've also released the extension. So, between the two techniques, the problem of it not sliding easily over the hand seems to be easily fixed.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> That's a good observation SaddleSC. And I'm glad I'm not the only one. I've also released the extension. So, between the two techniques, the problem of it not sliding easily over the hand seems to be easily fixed.


Absolutely...I really like the ability to adjust on the fly without removing the watch. The Glidelock on the Submariner is more "elegant" but I am always a bit uneasy removing the watch over a concrete sidewalk or in the pool just to extend the clasp. Being able to lengthen and shorten the clasp on the wrist is a great benefit of the Doxa design.

Also, I read a lot of people talking about how sharp the clasp was on the wrist, especially with the ratchet open, but I have not found that to be the case at all. You? My default position is open one click for the perfect fit.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the rubber strap info!
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

That is a very good question about the black fitted strap. I'd imagine it's going to work out well because I think the dial and the strap would complement each other. And the black hands would be matched.

But it's an expensive strap. Should anyone want to loan it to me, i'm happy to give it a test drive.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Also, I read a lot of people talking about how sharp the clasp was on the wrist, especially with the ratchet open, but I have not found that to be the case at all. You? My default position is open one click for the perfect fit.


Yep, me neither. I haven't had any issues with sharp edges when I had the extension open. Since my wrist does swell, and FKM rubber does not elongate very well, I also open it a notch or two and it's fine.

here's the best picture I can take and you can see on my wrist that the sharp edge/corner doesn't touch skin. Maybe it's a difference with people's wrist shapes?


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Giuseppe, the one on the left is the 300. Note the box crystal, which is not found in the 1200 (or 300T). Also orange paint in the Jenny fish on the crown of the 300; the same fish is on the 1200's crown, but without the paint. The last thing to note of course if the height of the 1200, driven by the much deeper case back, then the thicker case and bezel.
> 
> If the 1200 were a new 300T, the profile looks like a 1200, but the 300T has a flat crystal, and would have a painted fish on the crown.
> 
> ...


@nepatriot ; Thanks so much for your reply and info&#8230; its clearer now to distinguish which is which and the difference. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

The aquamarine taken at a bayou in Gulfport Mississippi. Thank goodness for the extendable ratcheting clasp. It's so humid and warm already that my wrist is swelling up something fierce.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

My three favorite divers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great!

And that's an awesome trio

Any chance of seeing a side profile comparison with the Seiko?


----------



## prabsri (Apr 27, 2021)

Congrats. They look great. 

The colour of the aquamarine in your pics looks great. I came looking for some owner pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Late to the party, as always, but what a fantastic thread, congrats on the two legendary divers @Sc0ttg!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

I just bought the 300T Caribbean but brother..that Aquamarine is calling my name! I wanted the BOR bracelet but they were out so I got it on the rubber strap. Those straps are killer..very comfortable and great looking.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi all, it's been a while. Busy with a new house, kids, business, etc. Sorry to reply late.



boatswain said:


> Looking great!
> 
> And that's an awesome trio
> 
> Any chance of seeing a side profile comparison with the Seiko?


Yes sir! Here's a comparison of the Seiko to the 300&#8230;




















prabsri said:


> Congrats. They look great.
> 
> The colour of the aquamarine in your pics looks great. I came looking for some owner pictures. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you



m6rk said:


> I just bought the 300T Caribbean but brother..that Aquamarine is calling my name! I wanted the BOR bracelet but they were out so I got it on the rubber strap. Those straps are killer..very comfortable and great looking.


Agreed. I love the strap. Maybe more than the bracelet. It's very comfortable.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> *Agreed. I love the strap. Maybe more than the bracelet. It's very comfortable*.
> View attachment 15982103


Glad to hear! I was able to source an OEM Aquamarine 300T strap for mine. A little late to the party but should get a lot of wear for the rest of the summer!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sc0ttg said:


> Hi all, it's been a while. Busy with a new house, kids, business, etc. Sorry to reply late.
> 
> Yes sir! Here's a comparison of the Seiko to the 300&#8230;
> View attachment 15982093
> ...


Thanks for the effort and pics ScottG. Much appreciated. 

Any chance of seeing the 300T beside the seiko?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Any chance of seeing the 300T beside the seiko?


I can do that. In fact, I have the bracelet on the 300 T right now and was going to swap it over so I'll do that soon.

A note about the 300T bracelet, I really like it. My wrist tends to swell a good 1/3" during the day (especially in summer) and the ability to immediately adjust is so nice. It's probably why I wear straps and bands more than bracelets. No matter how nice other bracelets are, I always seem to find myself too tight or too loose at some point during the day.

i'll get that comparison shot out soon.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm trying out a new band on the 300 pro. But I just don't think this does it for me, although I like the band on other watches. I need to keep searching&#8230;


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree, I don't like to pair the Pro with black straps either (too Halloween looking). The darkest I go is charcoal, otherwise it's on bracelet or orange JB tropic.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


> I agree, I don't like to pair the Pro with black straps either (too Halloween looking). The darkest I go is charcoal, otherwise it's on bracelet or orange JB tropic.


Looks great. Good idea to try charcoal.


----------



## SunDevil03 (Jan 6, 2013)

I miss the old metal tubes. Guessing those have been gone for years?



Sc0ttg said:


> Got 'em in today! ??
> 
> I took a couple of pictures after winding and setting the date and time and I'm very much looking forward to sizing these tomorrow. Sneak preview...
> 
> ...


----------

